# Eine von 4 Orfen verhält sich merkwürdig.



## dragsterrobby (23. Jan. 2014)

Moin,
eine __ Orfe von den 4 Orfen verhält sich auffällig.
Die Koi und 3 Orfen sind weit unten im Teich aber eine Orfe schwimmt durch den Teich, als wenn sie verfolgt wird und hält sich seit Tagen immer weit oben auf, sodas sogar die Rückenflosse raus schaut.
Teich wird belüftet und hat z. Z. 1°C
Was kann das sein, müssen wir uns Sorgen machen?


----------



## troll20 (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Eine von 4 Orfen verhält sich merkwürdig.*

Hallo Günter,

bei uns sind noch alle 4 Orfen unterwegs und das obwohl wir eine kleine Eisschicht auf dem Wasser haben.
Von daher denk ich das es Ihnen einfach noch nicht kalt genug ist.

LG René


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Eine von 4 Orfen verhält sich merkwürdig.*

Ok das mag sein, war aber die anderen Winter nicht so und deshalb fällt es mir so auf.


----------



## PeterW (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Eine von 4 Orfen verhält sich merkwürdig.*

Hi Günter,
meine 4 Blauorfen sind eigentlich auch ständig unterwegs, zum teil auch in Oberflächennähe.
Da musst du dir glaube ich keine Sorgen machen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## samorai (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Eine von 4 Orfen verhält sich merkwürdig.*

Hallo Günter!
Bei mir ist es ebenso, seid circa drei Jahren. Drei Blaue und eine Goldige. 
Die Zahl "vier " ist ja verdammt "Orfenfreundlich".

mfg Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Eine von 4 Orfen verhält sich merkwürdig.*

Hi Peter,

Orfen machen zwar keine Winterruhe, aber wenn ne __ Orfe im Winter seit Tagen auch so weit oben steht das die Rückenflosse aus !!!! dem Wasser schaut kann was nicht in Ordnung sein. Das ist für gesunde Fische kein normales Verhalten

MfG Frank


----------



## toschbaer (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Eine von 4 Orfen verhält sich merkwürdig.*

Hallo,
ich würde mir Sorgen machen!  

Wie oft und wie viel machst Du Teilwasserwechsel?




Axo, ich würde sofort  TWW machen und 5kg Salz in das Wasser geben!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Jan. 2014)

Nabend ,


1 Grad ? 

Wo ? Oben oder unten?


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Eine von 4 Orfen verhält sich merkwürdig.*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Orfen machen zwar keine Winterruhe, aber wenn ne __ Orfe im Winter seit Tagen auch so weit oben steht das die Rückenflosse aus !!!! dem Wasser schaut kann was nicht in Ordnung sein. Das ist für gesunde Fische kein normales Verhalten
> 
> MfG Frank


Sehe ich auch so.




> .... aber eine Orfe schwimmt durch den Teich, als wenn sie verfolgt wird und hält sich seit Tagen immer weit oben auf, sodas sogar die Rückenflosse raus schaut.


 Ich würde auf __ Parasiten tippen. Kann natürlich auch was inneres sein.

Scheuert sich der Fisch?


----------



## dragsterrobby (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Eine von 4 Orfen verhält sich merkwürdig.*

Hallo,
nein die __ Orfe scheuert sich nicht.
1°C ist an der Oberfläche gemessen.
TWW ist i. M. schlecht bis garnicht möglich, da meine Brunnenpumpe im Winter abgestellt ist.
Salz dazu geben wäre eine Maßname.
Mitlerweile sind nun auch alle vier Orfen weiter oben im Wasser unterwegs und es schaut auch keine der Flossen aus dem Wasser.

Noch eine Frage zum Salz:
Muß man das Salz vorher im Eimer mit warmen Wasser auflösen oder wie am besten machen?


----------



## troll20 (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Eine von 4 Orfen verhält sich merkwürdig.*

Hallo Günter,

ich würde nichts nur auf verdacht von irgend wem per Glaskugel in den Teich schütten.
Wir haben jetzt inzwischen eine 3 - 4 cm Eisschicht, in 50 cm tiefe immer noch 4°C und unsere Orfen sind wie in den letzten Jahren noch Aktiv.
Aktiv bedeutet aber nicht so hektisch wie im Sommer  wo sie auch mal im Turbo Modus durch den Teich jagen. Sondern jetzt ist es ein gemächliches dahin gleiten.
Ein Wasserwechsel (sofern es ein Natur- ähnlicher Teich ist) halte ich jetzt bei den Temp. wie bei uns (derzeit *-7C * Luft ) eher für Kontraproduktiv. das führt nur unnötig zur Durchmischung von den Wasserschichtungen.

LG René


----------



## muh.gp (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Eine von 4 Orfen verhält sich merkwürdig.*

Hallo,

zunächst, ich habe keine Orfen und auch keine Erfahrung damit. Aber irgendwie finde ich diesen Thread komisch....

Das Problem wird geschildert, mehrere Entwarnungen gehen ein. Dann kommt der erste Verdacht und schon werden "medizinische" Maßnahmen auf Basis von Vermutungen formuliert. Ich halte ein Aufsalzen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt für nicht unkritisch. Zudem verbaut es den Einsatz von Medikamenten. Beobachten ist die richtige Maßnahme und vielleicht mal die Wasserwerte checken.

Aber das nur so als Gedanke... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## dragsterrobby (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Eine von 4 Orfen verhält sich merkwürdig.*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zunächst, ich habe keine Orfen und auch keine Erfahrung damit. Aber irgendwie finde ich diesen Thread komisch....
> 
> ...



Hallo,
genau das ist der Grund, warum ich schon fast nichts mehr frage hier:
Ich werde es weiter beobachten, was i.M. eher schlechter wird durch die Eisdecke mit Schnee!

Zum Forum,
ich lese jeden Tag die Beiträge und auch mir fallen deine Beobachtungen hier auf!


----------



## samorai (24. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Eine von 4 Orfen verhält sich merkwürdig.*

Hallo Günter!
Nur als Info:Meine sind jetzt abgetaucht.Konnte aber in vergangene Winter oft beobachten das sie bei Spiegeleis und voller Sonne direkt unter dem Eis schwimmen, als wollten sie die Sonne genießen und das Frühjahr herbei rufen.
WW's bei Eis oder aufsalzen generell im Teich, davon halte ich sehr wenig. Ein 10 minütiges Salzbad währe in meinen Augen schon etwas genaueres,es ist jetzt kein Rat, das mein ich allgemein.

Mal zu der anderen Diskussion!
Da oben als Überschrift steht immer noch Hobby-Gartenteich..... Forum. Der / Die kann eigentlich nur lernen bei nicht korrekten aussagen.
Und dann gerade jetzt im Winter, München hat 8+ und in Berlin 7-, zwangsläufig wird es zu anderen Antworten kommen.

mfg Ron!


----------

